# What's this part



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

So it's been about 5 months now and I had to go get my engines back from Paul Carter. Long long story here....

Anyway my engine is now done and we put it in the car and installed the tranny and new clutch pack. Installed shifter and ancillary components.

While cleaning up I found this part, the one in the center. What's it for anyone know? 

I'd like to know before I lower car from the lift.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*well*

another HURST shifter owner hasnt posted up yet ??

it looks like the front stabilizer bracket ...at the base of the HURST shifter arm...

on a competion plus box

you know... the carriage bolt and nut ....


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

Definitely from the Hurst shifter. 








[/url]s-l1600 by paradox_69_666, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]shifter by paradox_69_666, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

